# Uber To Require Masks for Drivers and Pax



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

https://www.ksat.com/news/national/...-and-riders-to-wear-face-coverings-in-the-us/
*Uber will soon require drivers and riders to wear face coverings in the US*

As it anticipates a restart to its core rideshare business amid the pandemic, Uber plans to require drivers and riders to wear face masks or face coverings when using the platform in certain countries, including the United States, CNN Business has learned.

Executives approved the new policy in a meeting this past week, according to a person familiar with the matter, and the requirement is expected to be rolled out in the coming weeks.

As part of the policy, Uber is in the process of developing technology to detect if drivers are wearing masks or face coverings before they go online and start accepting trips, said the person, who spoke on the condition of anonymity because the policy decision was just made recently and has not yet been introduced. The company already has face verification capabilities as part of its "Real Time ID-check" feature used to verify the identity of drivers. Uber is also looking into ways to hold riders accountable, the person said.

Uber confirmed to CNN Business that the company plans to introduce a policy around requiring masks or face coverings in certain markets, and that it is developing technology to detect drivers' usage of face coverings.

"As countries reopen, Uber is focused on safety and proceeding with caution. Today, we continue to ask riders to stay home if they can, while shipping safety supplies to drivers who are providing essential trips. At the same time, our teams are preparing for the next phase of recovery, where we will all have a role to play," said Uber's head of safety communications Andrew Hasbun in a statement to CNN Business.

For roughly six weeks, much of the US has been under stay-at-home orders due to the pandemic, upending Uber's core ride-hailing business. Last week, The Information reported that Uber is weighing significant staff cuts. Competitor Lyft announced last week that it is laying off nearly 1,000 employees and furloughing hundreds of others. Both companies are set to report earnings this week. Uber's Rides business made up 81% of the company's adjusted net revenue in the fourth quarter of 2019; its food delivery service, Eats, made up 11%.

But as parts of the country begin to reopen for business, Uber -- like other travel companies -- is also considering how it might ramp back up. This past week, JetBlue, Delta Air Lines, and American Airlines, all of which have been hurt badly by the pandemic, said passengers would soon be required to wear masks.

Once the policy is introduced, Uber drivers and delivery workers will be required to wear some kind of face covering, such as a mask or bandana, regardless of whether they have received a company-provided mask. Uber said it is trying to get masks to drivers who need them as soon as possible.

In April, Uber said it began shipping masks to drivers and delivery workers, as well as disinfectant spray. The company said then that it would purchase and ship tens of millions of ear-loop face masks to its global workers. However, it noted that, because supplies are limited and health care workers take priority, this may take some time to get to drivers. In the US, Uber said it is prioritizing getting masks to active drivers in cities and states that have requested drivers wear face coverings.

Robyn Gershon, a New York University epidemiology professor, said that because coronavirus can spread easily in close contact, such as in a vehicle, "absolutely positively everyone should be wearing a mask" or face covering. Those masks should be changed out frequently, she said, such as every eight hours for drivers who "work long hours." Masks should be placed into a new zip-lock bag after use and washed, if reusable, Gershon told CNN Business.

Moreover, Gershon suggested drivers should disinfect vehicles after each rider is dropped off, if possible. She added that she "really likes the idea" of plastic barriers or divisions in vehicles to protect both drivers and passengers, something companies have started to explore. For example, Chinese rideshare company Didi Chuxing said it is installing plastic dividers in its fleets in China and Mexico; In India, Uber said all UberMedic cars, used to transport doctors and nurses, are fitted with a plastic sheet as a barrier.

"Nobody should be riding if they're feeling the least bit sick or are in one of the high-risk groups," she added.

In the statement to CNN Business, Hasbun said: "We'll communicate updates directly to users when ready, but in the meantime we continue to urge all riders and drivers to wear masks or face coverings when using Uber."


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

TLDNR


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Classical Telecaster said:


> TLDNR


Cool, I'll be sure and pass along your comments to CNN Business and let them know they need to shorten their articles. :smiles:

However, for the TL;DR crowd here are the main points:

1.Uber wants pax and drivers to wear masks.

2.They are developing technology in the app to make sure drivers are wearing them.

3.Uber is trying to get the masks to drivers who need them as quickly as possible.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bottom line, 2 points: 

You have to find your own masks

Great times refusing service to passengers without masks or that take them off mid trip.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

This is good, but like how many weeks late? AND I still have not rec'd anything from Uber. NO sanitizer, no mask, no wipes, no nuttin. AND it seems you will need to take a pic of yourself daily? Each ride? Yikes.
NOT going online until SAH order has ended. AND only if the Fed cheese ends 8/1.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Has anyone received a mask or sanitizer from Fuber?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You have to find your own masks


They say a bandana is good too, so presumably any old towel, shirt, or undergarment should be good enough.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Has anyone received a mask or sanitizer from Fuber?


10 cheapest mask.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Has anyone received a mask or sanitizer from Fuber?


I did receive 2 canisters of Clorox sanitizer wipes.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Jeeez, can see it now:

Pax gets in your car without mask. You ask them to comply with Uber directive:
_---__So Pax pulls up their dingy t-shirt to cover face!! _(& expose their vast, ugly, & stinky belly & FUPA ) [As Driver rolls windows down] Pax: _"Got my mask on now!" "Hey can we stop at Chik-Filla Drive-Thru on way home?" ... _


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I received gloves, masks, and hand sanitizer today.... 😷 ... from GrubHub! 💟


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Also in India Uber is installing plastic sheeting around driver's seat .in that same article there is a video.nthey should also do it for those who want to drive in the US.

https://www.uber.com/en-IN/newsroom/uber-provides-ubermedic-to-assist-healthcare-providers/

I'm not driving now . I'm over 60 and have several health concerns . When I start driving again there will need to be a vaccine Or drugs for the virus. Even then i will wear a mask (which i think will become a way of life as it has in other countries . ) plus some kind of a shield to protect me from pax coughs and sneezing droplets.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

what if you dont have a pax why do you need a mask to suffocate?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> what if you dont have a pax why do you need a mask to suffocate?


I'm sure with no pax you can lower the mask.....well after you have the windows open for a bit that is. That is what I do on my daily 5 mile jog. Only pull the mask up if there is anybody around or I'm in somebody's wake......when nobody around down goes the mask.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Bottom line, 2 points:
> 
> You have to find your own masks
> 
> Great times refusing service to passengers without masks or that take them off mid trip.


While doing delivery one day last week my app turned on the driving portion and I received a ride request. Thinking it was another delivery I hit accept and was horrified to see it was a rider. To my relief, the rider canceled the ride before I was able to cancel it. I suspect they didn't like the note on my profile.

The bad thing is the app turning driver portion on by itself when in delivery only mode.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You have to find your own masks


For Uber, I'll wear pantyhose on my head. Lol


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm SO glad I don't have to worry about any of this anymore. Hats off and unlimited stars and badges to those of you who are driving or plan to resume doing so. And lots of tips, too.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

MHR said:


> https://www.ksat.com/news/national/...-and-riders-to-wear-face-coverings-in-the-us/
> *Uber will soon require drivers and riders to wear face coverings in the US*
> 
> As it anticipates a restart to its core rideshare business amid the pandemic, Uber plans to require drivers and riders to wear face masks or face coverings when using the platform in certain countries, including the United States, CNN Business has learned.


Meaningless. The masks do NOTHING to prevent the disease from spreading.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Clothahump said:


> Meaningless. The masks do NOTHING to prevent the disease from spreading.


Some masks will protect you from getting the disease. Most masks I see worn when out and about won't keep virus from traveling through... they just shorten the distance a cough or sneeze travels. The key is for me, as a driver to only drive passengers if I have a good mask and they understand that windows will be cracked open to allow air flow.

You may find the following of interest: 
*Why Telling People They Don't Need Masks Backfired*
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/17/opinion/coronavirus-face-masks.html
As my profile shows, I still require masks. Even so, they won't be finding an unlocked door to enter my vehicle without first answering some questions via cracked open window since I won't drive sick passengers.

In the meantime, I'm staying home until covid dies down. Good luck to those of you that still drive and deliver.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> The masks do NOTHING to prevent the disease from spreading.


yeah, not quite true. I vote you test your theory and get back to us.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Does the mask have to be over the mouth and nose?

Or can I have it covering my chin, like the fast food workers do?


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

MHR said:


> Cool, I'll be sure and pass along your comments to CNN Business and let them know they need to shorten their articles. :smiles:
> 
> However, for the TL;DR crowd here are the main points:
> 
> ...


There's a fourth point here:
4. Uber doesn't say it has any indication of determining how and if riders are wearing masks.



Trafficat said:


> They say a bandana is good too, so presumably any old towel, shirt, or undergarment should be good enough.


So a g-string ought to do it?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

kbrown said:


> 4. Uber doesn't say it has any indication of determining how and if riders are wearing masks.


Uber is in the process of developing technology to detect if drivers are wearing masks or face coverings before they go online and start accepting trips

Think you dropped the word 'yet'.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

I'm ready


----------



## ShyGal (Apr 1, 2020)

BE CAREFUL I heard a few stories like this one...

https://www.foxnews.com/us/nj-polic...contributed-to-woman-passing-out-crashing-car
.


SHalester said:


> I'm sure with no pax you can lower the mask.....well after you have the windows open for a bit that is. That is what I do on my daily 5 mile jog. Only pull the mask up if there is anybody around or I'm in somebody's wake......when nobody around down goes the mask.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

ShyGal said:


> BE CAREFUL I heard a few stories like this one...
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/nj-polic...contributed-to-woman-passing-out-crashing-car
> .


This is why proper masks are needed. They should have respirator. That's why once I'm driving again I'll be wearing one. The problem is they release germs if I'm sick. That's why all parties should wear masks in the car.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

MHR said:


> https://www.ksat.com/news/national/...-and-riders-to-wear-face-coverings-in-the-us/
> *Uber will soon require drivers and riders to wear face coverings in the US*
> 
> As it anticipates a restart to its core rideshare business amid the pandemic, Uber plans to require drivers and riders to wear face masks or face coverings when using the platform in certain countries, including the United States, CNN Business has learned.
> ...


Started May 1st in California.



ShyGal said:


> BE CAREFUL I heard a few stories like this one...
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/nj-polic...contributed-to-woman-passing-out-crashing-car
> .


All this passing out because of wearing a mask is b*******. I worked in health care for decades. I wore masks for hours. It does restrict your breathing a bit but you don't pass out.


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

Clothahump said:


> Meaningless. The masks do NOTHING to prevent the disease from spreading.


I believe that everyone has a right to an opinion, however reasonable or unreasonable that may be. I also try to be as polite and respectful as possible, regardless of my own thoughts or emotions on a particular subject. On only the rarest of occasions, do I circumvent these personal guidelines and just let it fly... This feels like one of those times.

That statement is just utterly @@@@@@@ stupid.



NoPool4Me said:


> Some masks will protect you from getting the disease. Most masks I see worn when out and about won't keep virus from traveling through... they just shorten the distance a cough or sneeze travels. The key is for me, as a driver to only drive passengers if I have a good mask and they understand that windows will be cracked open to allow air flow.
> 
> You may find the following of interest:
> *Why Telling People They Don't Need Masks Backfired*
> ...


Where in you your profile do you place your note?


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

lostsoul said:


> *Where in you your profile do you place your note?*


On Uber app... open...tap on 3 bars on top left...click on your name. pencil on top right allows you to edit what is shown.
I did an edit on Short description and Where you're from.
Where you are from includes the word From no matter what you write, so you have to create something that would start with the word from.

I won't be driving again until this dies down, but, I'm ready in case I should forget to add it later. lol

Here's my note again:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

MHR said:


> https://www.ksat.com/news/national/...-and-riders-to-wear-face-coverings-in-the-us/
> *Uber will soon require drivers and riders to wear face coverings in the US*
> 
> As it anticipates a restart to its core rideshare business amid the pandemic, Uber plans to require drivers and riders to wear face masks or face coverings when using the platform in certain countries, including the United States, CNN Business has learned.
> ...


The question is will Uber also hold customers accountable to this or is this just another lumpsided driver burden?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The question is will Uber also hold customers accountable to this or is this just another lumpsided driver burden?


It's your business, you don't have to let them in your car without a mask.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm calling BS on this.
Let's see the actual Uber notice.
No Uber package received here.
Love to see the facial ID program that works with a mask. Are we supposed to send in ear pics?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> It's your business, you don't have to let them in your car without a mask.


Well thats true until enough pax same you refused them because of race or disability.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Well thats true until enough pax same you refused them because of race or disability.


If we were not been ripped off for over priced masks, and I was still driving, I would supply them to pax. 
A box of blue surgical masks used to be $5. Now $5ea.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Another justifiable inconvenience added to an already low paying, dangerous job.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Another justifiable inconvenience added to an already low paying, dangerous job.


...only if you are still driving......that is....you meant to say.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

This crisis let us view our fellow citizens:
Hording
Over pricing almost everything.


My local Albertsons is only stocking premium brands, not actually price gouging, but I question their ethics. $7/lb for 80/20 hamburger because it has a gold label on the package.

It's dead cow, ground up just like the $4/lb stuff from 2 months ago. Same taste, emptier wallet.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

SHalester said:


> ...only if you are still driving......that is....you meant to say.


Yeah if you're not driving you don't have to wear a mask when you're driving.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

kbrown said:


> There's a fourth point here:
> 4. Uber doesn't say it has any indication of determining how and if riders are wearing masks.
> 
> 
> So a g-string ought to do it?


On TV news, i saw a woman with one cup of a bra made into a mask.

Interesting.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> On TV news, i saw a woman with one cup of a bra made into a mask.


That's more expensive than paying inflated prices for a box of masks.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

MHR said:


> That's more expensive than paying inflated prices for a box of masks.


I was thinking that cost her $40 bucks.
Necessity is the mother of invention.
Some ideas are better than others.&#129300;


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> On TV news, i saw a woman with one cup of a bra made into a mask.
> 
> Interesting.


Those are special for the DD virus.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

MajorBummer said:


> Those are special for the DD virus.


This was more for a "C" virus &#128516;


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Hope we get a cancellation fee if we cancel a ride for Pax not wearing a mask.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Let me get this straight during this whole coronavirus pandemic and during the most crucial periods, they had no policy regarding mandatory masks. Yet as things start to open up now they're going to make masks mandatory? Isn't it a little late? I've been driving this whole time and done so without a mask. I'm not saying my decision was right or wrong but it was my decision and it was what I needed to do but if I was out there driving this whole time when 99% of the drivers weren't, I'd say I'm a little offended that now I may not be allowed to continue my job if I don't wear a mask.

of course they have technology that can only detect the mask on a driver! I mean who wouldn't have predicted it was only going to be enforced on the driver side? Because that technology is too difficult to place in the passenger app as well? I'm confused how the two are so different that they can't enforce this on the passenger side as well.

I'm pretty sure part of being an independent contractor does not allow them to dictate what we wear. I have seen it in print somewhere. I don't know if it was our state regulations or if it was our drivers agreement but they cannot mandate anything regarding clothing. They can't tell us what colors to wear what type of clothes to wear or anything because that would make us an employee. That is considered a uniform


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Let me get this straight during this whole coronavirus pandemic and during the most crucial periods, they had no policy regarding mandatory masks. Yet as things start to open up now they're going to make masks mandatory? Isn't it a little late? I've been driving this whole time and done so without a mask. I'm not saying my decision was right or wrong but it was my decision and it was what I needed to do but if I was out there driving this whole time when 99% of the drivers weren't, I'd say I'm a little offended that now I may not be allowed to continue my job if I don't wear a mask.
> 
> of course they have technology that can only detect the mask on a driver! I mean who wouldn't have predicted it was only on the driver side? Because that technology is too difficult to place in the passenger up as well? I'm confused how the two are so different that they can't enforce this on the passenger side as well.
> 
> I'm pretty sure part of being an independent contractor does not allow them to dictate what we wear. I have seen it in print somewhere. I don't know if it was our state regulations or if it was our drivers agreement but they cannot mandate anything regarding clothing. They can't tell us what colors to wear what type of clothes to wear or anything because that would make us an employee. That is considered a uniform


Actually the virus is not slowing down. The state governments are just getting stupid and desperate. It's all about trading reelection for lives.

Rich people want the factory slaves back cutting meat, and making shit we don't need for a month or two.

We are disposable to the wealthy


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ubertool said:


> I'm ready
> View attachment 456746


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Now pax can complain that driver did not have masks and get refunds 😄


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

mbd said:


> Now pax can complain that driver did not have masks and get refunds &#128516;


Just another reason to have a dual dashcam.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

New2This said:


> View attachment 456818


That's a "keep them safe mask.
I like a "keep me and them safe" mask.

I have a few N95 masks in my earthquake kit.

Filters out 95% of viruses.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Actually starting Wednesday,the state of Mass requires all workers and customers to wear masks


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

mbd said:


> Now pax can complain that driver *was drunk and* did not have masks and get refunds &#128516;


You missed something


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

New2This said:


> View attachment 456818


My wife's gonna make me a skins one , the one I'm wearing inside out was a gift from our local dispensary &#128515;. Hope that there's a season brother


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I have a few N95 masks in my earthquake kit.


....protects you, not so much anyone else if it has a valve....Just saying.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ....protects you, not so much anyone else if it has a valve....Just saying.


Not all n95 masks have a valve


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

New2This said:


> You missed something


Only way to protect yourself if you are a driver
Pax head outside, email from the corporate


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Not all n95 masks have a valve


that is a correct statement. Hence the word 'if' in my reply. :thumbup:


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ....protects you, not so much anyone else if it has a valve....Just saying.


Not the type I have. No valve.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Ubertool said:


> I'm ready
> View attachment 456746


The mask is ok, but to some, the redskins logo is more offensive than the virus.


Karen Stein said:


> Love to see the facial ID program that works with a mask. Are we supposed to send in ear pics?


Retina scans. Next gen Uber selfie.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

They were cheap, 2 for a buck at the dollar store last year.
They are marked N95 and have the National Institute of Occupational Safety and Health Logo on them.

Wish I had bought more.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 456821


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.li...ks-effective-reducing-coronavirus-spread.htmlhttps://www.latimes.com/world-nation/story/2020-03-29/coronavirus-choir-outbreakPut a metal plate in front of the mask &#128516;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Let me get this straight during this whole coronavirus pandemic and during the most crucial periods, they had no policy regarding mandatory masks. Yet as things start to open up now they're going to make masks mandatory? Isn't it a little late? I've been driving this whole time and done so without a mask. I'm not saying my decision was right or wrong but it was my decision and it was what I needed to do but if I was out there driving this whole time when 99% of the drivers weren't, I'd say I'm a little offended that now I may not be allowed to continue my job if I don't wear a mask.
> 
> of course they have technology that can only detect the mask on a driver! I mean who wouldn't have predicted it was only going to be enforced on the driver side? Because that technology is too difficult to place in the passenger app as well? I'm confused how the two are so different that they can't enforce this on the passenger side as well.
> 
> I'm pretty sure part of being an independent contractor does not allow them to dictate what we wear. I have seen it in print somewhere. I don't know if it was our state regulations or if it was our drivers agreement but they cannot mandate anything regarding clothing. They can't tell us what colors to wear what type of clothes to wear or anything because that would make us an employee. That is considered a uniform


Your heads going to explode trying to understand Uber's logic.


----------



## ATXFALCON (Sep 24, 2014)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Has anyone received a mask or sanitizer from Fuber?


Exactly every full time driver was left pissing in the wind when all this happened. ZERO SUPPORT from Uber or Lyft. I have no plans to go back driving anytime soon. Who wants to wear a mask driving around in the Texas summer.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Your heads going to explode trying to understand Uber's logic.


Uber is gonna randomly turn on your camera and see if you are wearing it. Its gotta be in the phone mount and set on selfie as default, or you won't be able to drive. And subject to deactivation.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Uber is gonna randomly turn on your camera and see if you are wearing it.


Yep. Their app won't work if you disable camera, and microphone.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

We're going to be kicking a lot of people out of our cars if the pax are required to wear a mask, since few wear them now. I wonder if they're going to give us a cancellation fee if we arrive to pick up and they aren't wearing a mask and we have to cancel. Probably not.


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

mbd said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.li...ks-effective-reducing-coronavirus-spread.html


"...only had four participants and used a crude measure of viral spread"

Highly reputable and reliable science there. lol


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MHR said:


> Uber is trying to get the masks to drivers who need them as quickly as possible.


I'll believe that when me shit turns purple... &#128514;

Weren't they supposed to be doing this stuff a while ago? Seems like a day late and a dollar short, as several states begin to reopen.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

If masks didn't work, hospitals wouldn't be spending millions a year on them.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> Jeeez, can see it now:
> 
> Pax gets in your car without mask. You ask them to comply with Uber directive:
> _---__So Pax pulls up their dingy t-shirt to cover face!! _(& expose their vast, ugly, & stinky belly & FUPA ) [As Driver rolls windows down] Pax: _"Got my mask on now!" "Hey can we stop at Chik-Filla Drive-Thru on way home?" ... _


Funny but also incredibly accurate. I've been seeing a lot of people literally pulling their shirt up in public.

Also, enforcing this on delivery drivers, where almost every trip is no contact and bags are sealed, is ridiculous.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

There's no way in hell I'm getting in a vehicle and risking a heavy viral load being in an enclosed space with a stranger. It ISNT HAPPENING. My elderly father lives with me, which puts me in the exempt group in Texas. 

As an aside, Uber stock is up right now because they have cash on hand and minimal overhead. People aren't going to take Rideshare! Everyone is underemployed or unemployed.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> They were cheap, 2 for a buck at the dollar store last year.
> They are marked N95 and have the National Institute of Occupational Safety and Health Logo on them.
> 
> Wish I had bought more.


Counter fit from China. Lol


----------



## ATXFALCON (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm no scientist, but if you can smell a fart through underwear and a pair of jeans from 12 feet away I'm quite sure the bank robber costume isn't saving anyone



Buck-a-mile said:


> If masks didn't work, hospitals wouldn't be spending millions a year on them.


M95 is 95% effective hence the name, but wearing a bandana is useless


----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

Face masks and wipes will be the new bottled water and breath mints.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ATXFALCON said:


> I'm no scientist, but if you can smell a fart through underwear and a pair of jeans from 12 feet away I'm quite sure the bank robber costume isn't saving anyone
> 
> 
> M95 is 95% effective hence the name, but wearing a bandana is useless


There are solids, liquids, and gases. Farts are made of gas. Coronavirus is not a gas. It is transported by liquids and gases, but the particles are enormous compared to a fart particle and they settle down to the ground rather than diffusing to evenly disperse through the air.

Fecal matter is very high in dangerous bacteria, but you don't hear of people getting sick from someone farting. The fecal bacteria matter is mostly contained by the pants.



> A 2001 _BMJ_ article described how a doctor had a subject fart towards a Petri dish first while wearing pants (the subject and not the Petri dish) and then do the same without pants. As is the case in many, many other different situations, wearing pants seemed to make a difference. Nothing grew in the dish when the subject farted while wearing pants. But clumps of bacteria eventually appeared in the Petri dish after the subject had farted while butt naked, meaning that the subject's butt was exposed without pants.


https://www.forbes.com/sites/brucel...irus-here-is-what-is-being-said/#37a2d87c310f


----------



## ATXFALCON (Sep 24, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> There are solids, liquids, and gases. Farts are made of gas. Coronavirus is not a gas. It is transported by liquids and gases, but the particles are enormous compared to a fart particle and they settle down to the ground rather than diffusing to evenly disperse through the air.
> 
> Fecal matter is very high in dangerous bacteria, but you don't hear of people getting sick from someone farting. The fecal bacteria matter is mostly contained by the pants.
> [/QUO
> You need a M95, and let me tell you those aren't fun to wear much. Bandana make keep you from sneezing on someone, buy it won't protect you from an airborne virus


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I've yet too wear a mask. If you ask me it's total BS. Stupid SHEEPLE


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MHR said:


> Cool, I'll be sure and pass along your comments to CNN Business and let them know they need to shorten their articles. :smiles:
> 
> However, for the TL;DR crowd here are the main points:
> 
> ...


It sounds like a PR move. I don't see how they can enforce it.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Of course, A/R policies will still be enforced, and applied, but they will add an option for "no mask"


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> Of course, A/R policies will still be enforced, and applied, but they will add an option for "no mask"


Maybe they will add something on the PAX app. at the end of ride like Driver Mask or NO Mask.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Anybody seen an actual list of where and what markets will be required to wear a mask?


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

More one sided rules and PR lip service from Uncle Uber. And when the pissed off refused riders complain...? Uber certainly doesn't have your back as a driver and support probably would not even understand your complaint when you get deactivated (and make no mistake, you will) for refusing too many unmasked riders. The more things change, the more they stay the same.


Buck-a-mile said:


> this passing out because of wearing a mask is b*******. I worked in health care for decades. I wore masks for hours. It does restrict your breathing a bit but you don't pass out.


Woman was probably drunk and blamed it on the mask.


Trafficat said:


> The fecal bacteria matter is mostly contained by the pants.


Tell that to the wealthy, older gentleman who I gave a ride home with his wife last summer from a party. When he got out of the vehicle, the smell was so overwhelming, I was shocked. There was nothing on the seat but still, I almost gagged when I went to clean it. Two Lysol wipes and cleaning spray later, it was _almost_ gone... Lol.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> https://www.ksat.com/news/national/...-and-riders-to-wear-face-coverings-in-the-us/
> *Uber will soon require drivers and riders to wear face coverings in the US*
> 
> As it anticipates a restart to its core rideshare business amid the pandemic, Uber plans to require drivers and riders to wear face masks or face coverings when using the platform in certain countries, including the United States, CNN Business has learned.
> ...


Anyone get an " UBER MASK" yet ???

Anyone ????

Didnt think so.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> what if you dont have a pax why do you need a mask to suffocate?


if you needed to ask this question, then you have no common sense and i feel sorry for you.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

lostsoul said:


> I believe that everyone has a right to an opinion, however reasonable or unreasonable that may be. I also try to be as polite and respectful as possible, regardless of my own thoughts or emotions on a particular subject. On only the rarest of occasions, do I circumvent these personal guidelines and just let it fly... This feels like one of those times.
> 
> That statement is just utterly @@@@@@@ stupid.


Okay, I'll amend it. Masks do VERY LITTLE to stop spreading the disease.

<<
Face masks can play a role in preventing the infection, but that role is limited. A healthy individual in a normal situation does not need to wear a mask, as per CDC recommendations. A face mask is not the ideal solution for protection from the new coronavirus for the following reasons:


A surgical mask does not fit tightly over the nose and mouth.
It is not possible to prevent airborne virus infection.
It is difficult to keep a mask on for long periods of time.
When you touch the mask, you lose the protection and must replace the mask, and dispose of it safely.
>> https://www.medicinenet.com/do_face_masks_protect_you_from_the_new_coronavirus/article.htm

In our case, we would have to put on a fresh mask before a new rider enters the car. Is Uber going to proved every single driver anywhere from 6-12 masks a day? I highly doubt it.



SHalester said:


> yeah, not quite true. I vote you test your theory and get back to us.


I don't wear a mask when I drive. The majority of my riders don't wear a mask, either. I'm still here. According to the media, I should be dead twenty times over. Reality says no.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> The majority of my riders don't wear a mask, either.


you forgot to add where YOU drive. My county the SAH requires masks, even outside. They may not be 100%, but they are far better than nothing and that is a clear clear fact.
You want to breathe the same air in a car as your pax, knockyourselfout. Not moi. Ain't driving at all and won't until SAH orders lifted and fed cheese ends.
kersplat.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

SHalester said:


> you forgot to add where YOU drive.


Houston, TX.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> They say a bandana is good too, so presumably any old towel, shirt, or undergarment should be good enough.


Ah yes, didn't you know that viruses are bigger than fart gas...so Use your underwear...oh wait, no wait, none of that is true.

Nothing that can't filter particles as small as the vapor droplets that come out of your lungs will stop you from being exposed...
Reduce exposure? Sure, some. What, 10% reduction? Maybe.

Hey can anyone on here that vapes and has masks (preferably different types) care to video the "effectiveness" of the masks.
Take a good deep pull on your vape (so preferably someone that does competitive vaping), put the mask back on and exhale through it.
Don't hold the mask in place just wear it the way everyone does.
Second run, to show "effectiveness" of protection from inhaling through it just put the vape up to your lips and inhale through the vape then exhale...both with and without the mask.

Think this would be a very 'educational' video.

Oh, and the vape particles of droplets are bigger than the droplets we all exhale, and inhale, with every breath.


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Ah yes, didn't you know that viruses are bigger than fart gas...so Use your underwear...oh wait, no wait, none of that is true.
> 
> Nothing that can't filter particles as small as the vapor droplets that come out of your lungs will stop you from being exposed...
> Reduce exposure? Sure, some. What, 10% reduction? Maybe.
> ...


What you just described, in the most @@@@ing comical way possible, is a 'fit test' (second part anyway). Personally, I like your methodology better. lmao

https://www.osha.gov/video/respiratory_protection/fittesting_transcript.html


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

lostsoul said:


> What you just described, in the most @@@@ing comical way possible, is a 'fit test' (second part anyway). Personally, I like your methodology better. lmao
> 
> https://www.osha.gov/video/respiratory_protection/fittesting_transcript.html


Having had to learn and demonstrate how to break seal and reclear and NBS Mop suit...I like the visual of watching the vapors steam out from under, through and around, the "masks" people wear.

They don't know how to wear them,...

FFS I see men with full facial hair wearing otherwise "serviceable" N95 masks. Never knowing that their facial hair completely defeats the capabilities of that mask as if they were wearing it on their head like a yamaka (hmm, gonna leave this here as I was completely ignorant of the spelling and it might help others...found while googling the spelling "What Is a Kippah (Yarmulke)?" so apparently I have always said incorrectly).


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Anybody seen an actual list of where and what markets will be required to wear a mask?


San Diego County for sure.



goneubering said:


> It sounds like a PR move. I don't see how they can enforce it.


Are you kidding, Uber is a source of revenue for the San Diego Police Department. They'll catch everyone with a half a mask on, no mask on, if you got passengers in the car you need a mask or they're going to fine you.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Dara said:


> Uber said it is trying to get masks to drivers who need them as soon as possible.


Yeah right............


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Having had to learn and demonstrate how to break seal and reclear and NBS Mop suit...I like the visual of watching the vapors steam out from under, through and around, the "masks" people wear.
> 
> They don't know how to wear them,...
> 
> FFS I see men with full facial hair wearing otherwise "serviceable" N95 masks. Never knowing that their facial hair completely defeats the capabilities of that mask as if they were wearing it on their head like a yamaka (hmm, gonna leave this here as I was completely ignorant of the spelling and it might help others...found while googling the spelling "What Is a Kippah (Yarmulke)?" so apparently I have always said incorrectly).


Military or EMS/Fire/Hazmat?

I know its ridiculous..


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Another thing to be deactivated over being falsely accused of..


----------



## FiftyThreeCent (Sep 8, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> They say a bandana is good too, so presumably any old towel, shirt, or undergarment should be good enough.


Bandana #spellcheck


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

No way would I drive without a mask right now. Nearly all the passengers in my Market are retirement home workers, meatpacking plants, grocery, and fast food.

And yes wearing a mask IS far better than not wearing one. Hint: ALL HOSPITAL EMPLOYEES ARE WEARING them ..FOR A REASON


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

MHR said:


> https://www.ksat.com/news/national/...-and-riders-to-wear-face-coverings-in-the-us/
> *Uber will soon require drivers and riders to wear face coverings in the US*
> 
> As it anticipates a restart to its core rideshare business amid the pandemic, Uber plans to require drivers and riders to wear face masks or face coverings when using the platform in certain countries, including the United States, CNN Business has learned.


Don't worry its only temporary, but at least until they can get the driverless vehicles in place.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I've been driving this whole time without a mask . . . a mask that they've repeatedly promised to send out. Yet they're going to make masks mandatory?





I can't... I just can't. I mean every single damn time I think nothing they do would surprise me, it's like I hear an echo in the far-off distance saying, challenge accepted. &#129318; seriously . . . Who the hell comes up with this shit? How do people's minds even operate in this manner? I seriously want to know what the requirements or qualifications are to be able to work for Uber. Like do you have to 100% fail a lie detector test? Or does the first place winner of the biggest bullshiter win a 1-year externship with Uber?


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Has anyone received a mask or sanitizer from Fuber?


I received sanitizer from Uber.


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

Gigworker said:


> I received sanitizer from Uber.


Who are you @@@@@@@ to get that shit? &#128514;


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

father of unicorns said:


> I did receive 2 canisters of Clorox sanitizer wipes.


How often do you use the sanitizer wipes ?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

MHR said:


> https://www.ksat.com/news/national/...-and-riders-to-wear-face-coverings-in-the-us/
> *Uber will soon require drivers and riders to wear face coverings in the US*
> 
> As it anticipates a restart to its core rideshare business amid the pandemic, Uber plans to require drivers and riders to wear face masks or face coverings when using the platform in certain countries, including the United States, CNN Business has learned.
> ...


I won't do it. I don't do it for my MAIN job why the **** would I do it for uber? They wanna deactivate me, fine, I'll laugh. My bunny is sick of me going out at 2:30a.m. and meeting heroin junkies and who'ers, anyways...


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Greenfox said:


> I won't do it. I don't do it for my MAIN job why the @@@@ would I do it for uber? They wanna deactivate me, fine, I'll laugh. My bunny is sick of me going out at 2:30a.m. and meeting heroin junkies and who'ers, anyways...


I have no plans to go back and drive anytime soon so no mask for me as well. My real job has provided masks and gloves but we are not required to wear them so I have yet to wear a mask and I won't.

The real pisser is that stores like Costco and some supermarkets are now requiring a mask to enter. No to that as well. Don't need to buy anything so I'm OK with being stubborn on that as well!


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

This mask frenzy is a sideshow of something that has gone from a virus to a political weapon. I'm not wearing a mask. Sorry....Ain't happening


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> but the particles are enormous compared to a *fart particle*


In English Doc...give it to me in plain English!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The masks are effective for things like...having dinner with Martin Landau


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SHalester said:


> This is good, but like how many weeks late? AND I still have not rec'd anything from Uber. NO sanitizer, no mask, no wipes, no nuttin. AND it seems you will need to take a pic of yourself daily? Each ride? Yikes.
> NOT going online until SAH order has ended. AND only if the Fed cheese ends 8/1.


Yeah, they ain't sent me shit...



SHalester said:


> Uber is in the process of developing technology to detect if drivers are wearing masks or face coverings before they go online and start accepting trips
> 
> Think you dropped the word 'yet'.


no he didn't. Uber is not going to make the riders do a goddamn thing. They leave that up to the drivers, who will then get downrated and deactivated.

Because that's just how they roll.

This will be like kids without car seats. Don't pick them up if they even hint they don't want to wear a mask. Sit there 5 minutes if they simply refuse, hide and shuffle if they say they'll wear one but act pissy.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> hide and shuffle


hard pass.


----------



## ATXFALCON (Sep 24, 2014)

goneubering said:


> It sounds like a PR move. I don't see how they can enforce it.


They can pound it up their ass!

This business model is outstanding. You pay less than a buck a mile, government let's driver write off almost 60%, then covid comes along and the feds pay their "drivers" while they layoff 20% of their actual employees. All for a publicly traded company. Who exactly is the one on the government dole? Capitalism for the poor..... socialism for the rich. #merica


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Still waiting on Uber to send me masks. Not holding my breath.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Still waiting on Uber to send me masks. Not holding my breath.


I swear Uber is watching what I type. At 3:23 PM today I get a message from Uber about requesting my free loop face masks. I submitted my request, still not holding my breath.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> My bunny is sick of me going out at 2:30a.m. and meeting heroin junkies and who'ers, anyways...


Maybe she would mind less if you didn't mate with all of them?


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

I hate to break it to you, but you’re going to get the bat flu, if you haven’t had it already. And even a p100 mask wont stop it.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I swear Uber is watching what I type. At 3:23 PM today I get a message from Uber about requesting my free loop face masks. I submitted my request, still not holding my breath.


Uh oh!!


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

I would have thought with the death toll approaching 100,000, this would have been done months ago.
Here in Oz, I started wearing a face mask when we had the very first infection (not death in the city).
Why the heck wait for 100k deaths before mandating this.
You've had a man walk on the moon in '69, but can't get 2cent face masks.
Sometimes you Yanks are beyond understanding.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

MHR said:


> https://www.ksat.com/news/national/...-and-riders-to-wear-face-coverings-in-the-us/
> *Uber will soon require drivers and riders to wear face coverings in the US*


We either are employees or we are not . . . if we are not employees then how can Uber tell me how I have to operate "my" business?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Bevital said:


> We either are employees or we are not . . . if we are not employees then how can Uber tell me how I have to operate "my" business?


My day job is in the construction industry. We do work for other people/companies. Some jobs have very specific requirements. Either we agree to them or we don't get the job.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> My day job is in the construction industry. We do work for other people/companies. Some jobs have very specific requirements. Either we agree to them or we don't get the job.


Thank You!

Same with Independent Truckers, Couriers etc.. You do the work pretty much as the Contractor and customer wants you too or you don't get the work...always been that way

If they insist you back your vehicle in instead of pull in ...you back in.. if they insist you wear a mask you wear a mask


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

dauction said:


> Thank You!
> 
> Same with Independent Truckers, Couriers etc.. You do the work pretty much as the Contractor and customer wants you too or you don't get the work...always been that way
> 
> If they insist you back your vehicle in instead of pull in ...you back in.. if they insist you wear a mask you wear a mask


IRS: "You are not an independent contractor if you perform services that can be controlled by an employer (what will be done and how it will be done). This applies even if you are given freedom of action. What matters is that the employer has the legal right to control the details of how the services are performed."


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> IRS: "You are not an independent contractor if you perform services that can be controlled by an employer (what will be done and how it will be done). This applies even if you are given freedom of action. What matters is that the employer has the legal right to control the details of how the services are performed."


You can play that game all you want but you WILL lose... I am 60 years old, Independent contractors have ALWAYS done business at the blessing of the actual contractor.

That is simply reality


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I received gloves, masks, and hand sanitizer today.... &#128567; ... from GrubHub! &#128159;


Got mine from GH about 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> My day job is in the construction industry. We do work for other people/companies. Some jobs have very specific requirements. Either we agree to them or we don't get the job.


But you gonna get these requirements upfront, right? Not in the middle of process.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

MikhailCA said:


> But you gonna get these requirements upfront, right? Not in the middle of process.


Most of the time, however the bigger contracts always have change clauses based on changing job conditions. At that point you agree to the changes or you pull off the job.


----------



## Oliver_Brown__ (May 8, 2020)

but if the pax don't feel like this way, we can't force them right? as the driver?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I swear Uber is watching what I type. At 3:23 PM today I get a message from Uber about requesting my free loop face masks. I submitted my request, still not holding my breath.


Got another message in the app today, my mask are on the way according to them. We'll see if I get them.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> This is good, but like how many weeks late? AND I still have not rec'd anything from Uber. NO sanitizer, no mask, no wipes, no nuttin. AND it seems you will need to take a pic of yourself daily? Each ride? Yikes.
> NOT going online until SAH order has ended. AND only if the Fed cheese ends 8/1.


Uber = Satan



Classical Telecaster said:


> TLDNR


Wearing masks is not enforceable . No driver will refuse a trip if customer is not wearing mask after driving a few miles to pick up location and no driver will tell passenger to put mask on because they'll get a one rating in return and get fired by Satan, opps I meant the CEO no wait I meant Uber


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Let me get this straight during this whole coronavirus pandemic and during the most crucial periods, they had no policy regarding mandatory masks. Yet as things start to open up now they're going to make masks mandatory? Isn't it a little late? I've been driving this whole time and done so without a mask. I'm not saying my decision was right or wrong but it was my decision and it was what I needed to do but if I was out there driving this whole time when 99% of the drivers weren't, I'd say I'm a little offended that now I may not be allowed to continue my job if I don't wear a mask.
> 
> of course they have technology that can only detect the mask on a driver! I mean who wouldn't have predicted it was only going to be enforced on the driver side? Because that technology is too difficult to place in the passenger app as well? I'm confused how the two are so different that they can't enforce this on the passenger side as well.
> 
> I'm pretty sure part of being an independent contractor does not allow them to dictate what we wear. I have seen it in print somewhere. I don't know if it was our state regulations or if it was our drivers agreement but they cannot mandate anything regarding clothing. They can't tell us what colors to wear what type of clothes to wear or anything because that would make us an employee. That is considered a uniform


Companies can require you to wear a uniform even if you are an independent contractor. Messengers and pizza delivery for example.



Buck-a-mile said:


> Yep. Their app won't work if you disable camera, and microphone.


A piece of tape works pretty good. I've done that for years after my flash went off once at night.

What everyone seems to be forgetting is that most automotive cabin filters are hepa or close to it to start with.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

dauction said:


> You can play that game all you want but you WILL lose... I am 60 years old, Independent contractors have ALWAYS done business at the blessing of the actual contractor.
> 
> That is simply reality


Just stating the IRS rule not saying it work .


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> They say a bandana is good too, so presumably any old towel, shirt, or undergarment should be good enough.


How much do panties cost these days?


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

Oliver_Brown__ said:


> but if the pax don't feel like this way, we can't force them right? as the driver?


To be honest, who cares? If you are wearing one then you are protected, right? One barrier is all that is needed. The cdc and surgeon general disagree on the use of masks. I regularly have covid 19 nurses in my car and they take the mask off while riding with me. The mask BS is being propagated by the do-gooders of our society like seat belts.

I wear a seat-belt not because I want to or think I am safer wearing one, I am being forced (fined) in to submission. Even tho I surely would have died as a passenger if it was in effect at the time when the side of the car was caved in to the driver's side. I'll wear a mask to avoid the fines and/or company policy. There is at least one state that does not require seat-belts and I suspect there will be at least one that will not require masks. Countries that haven't made any changes like Sweden have lower numbers than we have.

Where is it mentioned in all the news out there about the 80k deaths from the regular flu or that there was even more in '76? In the cdc guidelines even if the patient isn't tested for cov19 but show symptoms that could be the regular flu it is marked as cov19.

Fear Kills Freedom


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

CheepShot said:


> Companies can require you to wear a uniform even if you are an independent contractor. Messengers and pizza delivery for example.
> 
> 
> A piece of tape works pretty good. I've done that for years after my flash went off once at night.
> ...


YOU ARE NOT A CONTRACTOR . YOU ARE AN EMPLOYEE . DON'T BE FOOLED BY THE POSTS PUT OUT BY CORPORATE EMPLOYEES .



Oliver_Brown__ said:


> but if the pax don't feel like this way, we can't force them right? as the driver?


It is unenforceable . Period !


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

moJohoJo said:


> YOU ARE NOT A CONTRACTOR . YOU ARE AN EMPLOYEE . DON'T BE FOOLED BY THE POSTS PUT OUT BY CORPORATE EMPLOYEES .
> 
> 
> It is unenforceable . Period !


No you can't force them but you can cancel for feeling un safe thats in the app. as a reason for cancelling.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

CheepShot said:


> Companies can require you to wear a uniform even if you are an independent contractor. Messengers and pizza delivery for example.
> 
> 
> A piece of tape works pretty good. I've done that for years after my flash went off once at night.
> ...


Ok hold on. Am I the only one that read this and- Um, ok, can you please...maybe explain your hidden camera situation at little more so that I don't have nightmares?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> Ok hold on. Am I the only one that read this and- Um, ok, can you please...maybe explain your hidden camera situation at little more so that I don't have nightmares?


he means the camera on your phone i believe. You do give uber access to it so the can verify you.
also your TV and computer can watch you .


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> he means the camera on your phone i believe. You do give uber access to it so the can verify you.


That's not what he means. He is talking about a camera flash going off. That doesn't happen in the middle of a video.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> That's not what he means. He is talking about a camera flash going off. That doesn't happen in the middle of a video.


if you phone takes a photo and you have flash active it will flash. you give uber access to you phone. He didn't say video .


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

MHR said:


> https://www.ksat.com/news/national/...-and-riders-to-wear-face-coverings-in-the-us/
> *Uber will soon require drivers and riders to wear face coverings in the US*
> 
> As it anticipates a restart to its core rideshare business amid the pandemic, Uber plans to require drivers and riders to wear face masks or face coverings when using the platform in certain countries, including the United States, CNN Business has learned.
> ...


Blah diddy blah blah.

Masks that are not capable of filtering out particles as small as the moisture in your exhaled breath will NOT stop the virus.
This is the same "security theater" as TSA screenings that have allowed weapons and drugs to be found on flights after passengers have deplaned.

Here, try this.
Get your friend, you know the one, that vapes like it is a competitive sport.
Have them inhale through the mask and then exhale through the mask...

See all that vape that just went everywhere... Those particles are larger than the common moisture from your lungs that Viral Loads ride on.

Notice how easy it was for them to draw Through The Mask and how the vape just went out any and every opening around the face...???

Yeah, this is why military MOP suits don't use any of the standard masks manufactured for protecting your lungs from sawdust and sanding particles while working on home projects (your masks you bought at your local Home Depot or equivalent). Said particles being visible without magnification while the virus and the smaller moisture particles are definitely NOT visible without magnification.

This is also why those "surgical" masks everyone is wearing, blue side out etc, are WORTHLESS for actually protecting you from exposure (sure, maybe as much as 10% might be caught...I don't know, maybe you feel safe crossing a street with only a 90% chance you will get hit by a car...).

But, we are seeing the death rates slow which is super good (for now until people start lapsing on their social distancing and states encourage people to "return to work" and we see the numbers going up again) and even the number of known infected is slowing...marginally but then again some areas have even stopped testing except for those with symptoms.

Just...god damnit people are stupid.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> if you phone takes a photo and you have flash active it will flash. you give uber access to you phone.


Your statements are both correct. But let's be clear, Uber is not taking secret photographs with your phone. If anyone can give me a single example of Uber ever taking a single photograph (except for the verification selfies, which Uber still doesn't take, YOU do) on ANYONE'S phone, EVER, even as a fluke or a glitch, in the history of this entire board's existence, I'll zip it.

But this guy just told you he puts tape over the flash on his camera so people won't know he's taking their picture after his flash "went off". A flash does not "go off" in a video, it's either on or it's off.

Stop being a creeper bro


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> Your statements are both correct. But let's be clear, Uber is not taking secret photographs with your phone. If anyone can give me a single example of Uber ever taking a single photograph (except for the verification selfies, which Uber still doesn't take, YOU do) on ANYONE'S phone, EVER, even as a fluke or a glitch, on the history of this entire board's existence, I'll zip it.
> 
> A piece of tape works pretty good. I've done that for years after my flash went off once at night.
> 
> Stop being a creeper bro


sorry i didnt read that i read this . " A piece of tape works pretty good. I've done that for years after my flash went off once at night."
I don't see this statement any where" he puts tape over the flash on his camera so people won't know he's taking their picture "


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> sorry i didnt read that i read this . " A piece of tape works pretty good. I've done that for years after my flash went off once at night."
> I don't see this statement any where. I must be missing something.


It's still there unedited. Scroll up. Here's a screenshot to help you.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> It's still there unedited. Scroll up. Here's a screenshot to help you.
> 
> View attachment 460212


i still don't see this statement that you said he said *But this guy just told you he puts tape over the flash on his camera so people won't know he's taking their picture after his flash "went off". ** he doesn't say taking pictures of people. *


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> i still don't see this statement that you said he said *But this guy just told you he puts tape over the flash on his camera so people won't know he's taking their picture after his flash "went off". ** he doesn't say taking pictures of people. *


Well, there's not much more I can do for you. Here's a hint: HIS USERNAME IS @CheepShot


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> Well, there's not much more I can do for you. Here's a hint: HIS USERNAME IS @CheepShot


Yes i've read that several time . all he says is "A piece of tape works pretty good. I've done that for years after my flash went off once at night."
he says nothing about taking photo's of other people . like you say he say's .
here is his total message i think you need to reread it. You seem like a nice person but i'm beginning to think you may be a little paranoid for something that may have happen to you. I wish you the best in you life.


> Daisey77 said:
> Let me get this straight during this whole coronavirus pandemic and during the most crucial periods, they had no policy regarding mandatory masks. Yet as things start to open up now they're going to make masks mandatory? Isn't it a little late? I've been driving this whole time and done so without a mask. I'm not saying my decision was right or wrong but it was my decision and it was what I needed to do but if I was out there driving this whole time when 99% of the drivers weren't, I'd say I'm a little offended that now I may not be allowed to continue my job if I don't wear a mask.
> 
> of course they have technology that can only detect the mask on a driver! I mean who wouldn't have predicted it was only going to be enforced on the driver side? Because that technology is too difficult to place in the passenger app as well? I'm confused how the two are so different that they can't enforce this on the passenger side as well.
> ...


Companies can require you to wear a uniform even if you are an independent contractor. Messengers and pizza delivery for example.



> Buck-a-mile said:
> Yep. Their app won't work if you disable camera, and microphone.


*A piece of tape works pretty good. I've done that for years after my flash went off once at night.*

What everyone seems to be forgetting is that most automotive cabin filters are hepa or close to it to start with.

Last edited: Today at 11:40 AM


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

ashlee2004 said:


> Your statements are both correct. But let's be clear, Uber is not taking secret photographs with your phone. If anyone can give me a single example of Uber ever taking a single photograph (except for the verification selfies, which Uber still doesn't take, YOU do) on ANYONE'S phone, EVER, even as a fluke or a glitch, in the history of this entire board's existence, I'll zip it.
> 
> But this guy just told you he puts tape over the flash on his camera so people won't know he's taking their picture after his flash "went off". A flash does not "go off" in a video, it's either on or it's off.
> 
> Stop being a creeper bro


Chicago requires the ability to take your picture and it went off on me at 2am with the flash.

Just a correction, when I said 'use a piece of tape' it meant on the lens of the camera not, on the flash.


----------



## D J L (Jul 25, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> I'm SO glad I don't have to worry about any of this anymore. Hats off and unlimited stars and badges to those of you who are driving or plan to resume doing so. And lots of tips, too.


Never stopped driving. Tips? &#128514;&#128514;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

CheepShot said:


> Companies can require you to wear a uniform even if you are an independent contractor. Messengers and pizza delivery for example.
> 
> 
> A piece of tape works pretty good. I've done that for years after my flash went off once at night.
> ...


You can certainly buy HEPA filters for your car if it didn't come standard with one. I bought one when this thing first started. They're easy to replace. But make sure and cover your floor with something because the old one is going to be full of dust you didn't expect.

I have a little lens cover for my camera.


----------



## Serpentine (Dec 23, 2017)

Not going to wear one and my passengers have the option as well.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Serpentine (Dec 23, 2017)

the only way I can see for them to monitor this is to ask the passenger, in the app, "did your driver wear a mask?" and then penalize for every 'no' answer/response.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

^ Hmm...sounds like cause for a lot of free ride credits and unwarranted driver deactivations. -o:


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

now we are in charge of denying unmasked entry to vehicle to the drunks, druggies and unruly?...yea ok!


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

Serpentine said:


> the only way I can see for them to monitor this is to ask the passenger, in the app, "did your driver wear a mask?" and then penalize for every 'no' answer/response.


literally says in the screenshot that uber will require a picture before going online to confirm face mask


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

MAY 18th, the day I officially stop driving for Uber. I'm not wearing a mask.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> MAY 18th, the day I officially stop driving for Uber. I'm not wearing a mask.


i am very close to the same...are we not self employed?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Here we goooooo &#128580;












Denver Dick said:


> i am very close to the same...are we not self employed?


We might as well fight for the status and enjoy the benefits at this point.

This is all about their image. They don't give a rat's ass about our safety. I've been driving this entire time and do so without a mask. Did they care? No. Do they care now? No but it makes them look good. What a slap in the face! Now that I provided their service throughout this entire pandemic, they have the audacity to tell me my income is on the line?

I guarantee if they make me take a picture every time I go online, guess what? Selfie time with passenger! I will tell the passenger, before I can start the trip we must take a picture and then I will stop new ride requests. That way I automatically go offline when their ride ends. when I go back online, our selfie is getting submitted. This is pure bullshit they are not making the passenger take a picture! Only proves yet again they don't give a shit about the drivers. Surprised anyone?&#128517;


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

It's funny that in an interview with Fauci on 60 Minutes that he said wearing a mask in America is a bad idea. I'm sure everyone has heard the name before. He's may not be the end-all authority on the matter but, he certainly is close. I'm sure the only reason for the mandatory masks comes down to money and/or public opinion. I highly doubt the management cares what the driver's have to say or anyone's rights to not wear one in the first place. I haven't had to wear one with a customer in the car yet and the vast majority of my rides, they have been without.

From what I've read the '17-'18 winter had 80k deaths, 900k hospitalized from the regular flu and that was less than '76. The vaccine made for it didn't work and killed more than a few.

Fauci 60 minutes





'76 Flu overview
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/long-shadow-1976-swine-flu-vaccine-fiasco-180961994/


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

This driver won't be wearing a mask. I might take their pic with one... But then it's in the door. Period. If I decide to keep driving. This bs has been way overplayed.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Got one from Lyft that we half to self certify that we're virus free in June, does this mean we half to get tested


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

I've been reading a few articles on this and a few things stand out, not that it won't prevent some kind of fraud activity but it begs a few questions. 

1. Riders are not required to take selfies, they only have to confirm on their end they are wearing masks and following new rules. 

2. Drivers can cancel a ride and it says that we won't be penalized however I don't see anywhere about a cancellation fee. I mean if we drive only to waste our time and we have to cancel then what is the point. This should be made clear, but if anyone that does drive on Monday who does cancel if you could inform the rest of us?

3. Riders can cancel a trip when driver arrives if they are not wearing a mask, and they won't be charged a cancellation fee. By how its written and I am not sure if I am correct, but it does not seem like a pax can cancel for this reason while on route or mid-travel, not sure how they can score a free ride, though I am sure the bad ones will find a way. 

What would bother me though and is not very logical or smart on Uber is if they require a selfie from the driver in order to go pick up a rider then this would make the picture process moot. I understand that they could argue that a driver could take the pic while wearing a mask then take it off but then there would be no reason for the selfie either way in my opinion. But either way it would be hard to enforce and harder to prove so I see a lot of risk for deactivation. 
What makes me more curious is the pax/driver who will abuse this feature and how it might be abused. The rules are in effect until end of June unless they extend them.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Serpentine said:


> the only way I can see for them to monitor this is to ask the passenger, in the app, "did your driver wear a mask?" and then penalize for every 'no' answer/response.


They sent us a message. They are going to do mask selfies.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Buck-a-mile said:


> They sent us a message. They are going to do mask selfies.


unfortunately I personally feel that it means nothing to take a selfie if pax can just say no to wearing a mask. the litmus is time in this equation.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> unfortunately I personally feel that it means nothing to take a selfie if pax can just say no to wearing a mask. the litmus is time in this equation.


Dash cam time.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Dash cam time.


does uber really care? I have a dash cam and I use it as a deterrent but Uber once told me that they don't utilize this as a method if they need to investigate. Its really for local law and state enforcement agencies. 
But I have not heard of an instance so far when someone's dash cam over turned or swayed Uber.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> does uber really care? I have a dash cam and I use it as a deterrent but Uber once told me that they don't utilize this as a method if they need to investigate. Its really for local law and state enforcement agencies.
> But I have not heard of an instance so far when someone's dash cam over turned or swayed Uber.


Uber will view dash cam footage I have posted this before. They did not ask I just sent them a link to a private video. I know they watched it multiple times by the number of views it had.

Lady tried to scam me out of a ride. Uber took the money, I disputed and provided dash cam footage and threatened to file theft of services charges. I got my money back.


----------



## Oliver_Brown__ (May 8, 2020)

moJohoJo said:


> YOU ARE NOT A CONTRACTOR . YOU ARE AN EMPLOYEE . DON'T BE FOOLED BY THE POSTS PUT OUT BY CORPORATE EMPLOYEES .
> 
> 
> It is unenforceable . Period !


There is the word I'm looking for: "unenforceable "!!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Oliver_Brown__ said:


> There is the word I'm looking for: "unenforceable "!!


They just remove you from the platform.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Or filter you all the shit rides


----------



## Beecee (Feb 14, 2020)

i wear my mask but...this is dumb... I wish they’d take pictures of the dirty customers not wearing a mask


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Uber will view dash cam footage I have posted this before. They did not ask I just sent them a link to a private video. I know they watched it multiple times by the number of views it had.
> 
> Lady tried to scam me out of a ride. Uber took the money, I disputed and provided dash cam footage and threatened to file theft of services charges. I got my money back.


Good to know. Ill just do that then if the need arises


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Bevital said:


> We either are employees or we are not . . . if we are not employees then how can Uber tell me how I have to operate "my" business?


TOUCHE!


----------



## MusicMan71 (Nov 1, 2015)

Anyone care to project how long the masks will be required?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MusicMan71 said:


> Anyone care to project how long the masks will be required?


2022?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I thought I read somewhere that the rule is in effect until the end of June . . . as of now


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

what bothers me and after reading a lot of the news surrounding this, is that I could drive 20 min for a pick up and if lets say a pax refuses to wear a mask or "forgets" if I cancel for this reason there is nothing that is said about a cancellation fee, meaning I wasted my time gas and wear on vehicle... Nothing I have read so far confirms it but no mention of a fee. Also if a pax orders and lets say for what ever their reasoning decided to change their mind about the ride can abuse this feature to cancel a ride past the 2 minutes with no penalty which would normally be a fee and they risk the driver's deactivation. I also heard something about the end of June so I'll just wait it out until then since uber rarely if any offers driver protections

and with limited customer service hours still in effect I think I would be SOL since I drive nights and overnights


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> what bothers me and after reading a lot of the news surrounding this, is that I could drive 20 min for a pick up and if lets say a pax refuses to wear a mask or "forgets" if I cancel for this reason there is nothing that is said about a cancellation fee, meaning I wasted my time gas and wear on vehicle... Nothing I have read so far confirms it but no mention of a fee. Also if a pax orders and lets say for what ever their reasoning decided to change their mind about the ride can abuse this feature to cancel a ride past the 2 minutes with no penalty which would normally be a fee and they risk the driver's deactivation. I also heard something about the end of June so I'll just wait it out until then since uber rarely if any offers driver protections
> 
> and with limited customer service hours still in effect I think I would be SOL since I drive nights and overnights


As long as you wait out your 5 minutes, you can cancel for any reason and get paid. The key is to wait out the 5 minutes.

If the rider cancels more than 2 minutes after ordering, they are going to get charged and as long as you're in the 5 minute arrival window, you will get paid.

Why do you think the basic rules will change? And how did you get to conclusion the driver will be deactivated if the passenger cancels for whatever reason and changes their mind?


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I've unemployment through the end of the year and supplemental until July, along with a $35k EIDL loan I was just approved for at 3.75% over 30 years. 

I'm not touching the inside of an Uber for quite some time.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> As long as you wait out your 5 minutes, you can cancel for any reason and get paid. The key is to wait out the 5 minutes.
> 
> If the rider cancels more than 2 minutes after ordering, they are going to get charged and as long as you're in the 5 minute arrival window, you will get paid.
> 
> Why do you think the basic rules will change? And how did you get to conclusion the driver will be deactivated if the passenger cancels for whatever reason and changes their mind?


I can wait out the five minutes, but you know that a smart PAX-ole will cancel using this reason they don't get charged a fee.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> I can wait out the five minutes, but you know that a smart PAX-ole will cancel using this reason they don't get charged a fee.


What is this? The thread for people who didn't qualify for unemployment?


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

A driver will get canceled if their are multiple infractions. If one pax uses this method, annoying but prob nothing to worry but if 3 or more. UBER does not always investigate the way a company should so what is the litmus.



JaredJ said:


> What is this? The thread for people who didn't qualify for unemployment?


not really the point. if your getting PUA or UI congratulations to you.


----------



## TheSuperUber (Nov 21, 2019)

MHR said:


> https://www.ksat.com/news/national/...-and-riders-to-wear-face-coverings-in-the-us/
> *Uber will soon require drivers and riders to wear face coverings in the US*
> 
> As it anticipates a restart to its core rideshare business amid the pandemic, Uber plans to require drivers and riders to wear face masks or face coverings when using the platform in certain countries, including the United States, CNN Business has learned.
> ...





MHR said:


> https://www.ksat.com/news/national/...-and-riders-to-wear-face-coverings-in-the-us/
> *Uber will soon require drivers and riders to wear face coverings in the US*
> 
> As it anticipates a restart to its core rideshare business amid the pandemic, Uber plans to require drivers and riders to wear face masks or face coverings when using the platform in certain countries, including the United States, CNN Business has learned.
> ...


Gershon is obviously a LIBERAL...wipe what, wash what, how often...shut down Uber???


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

think i remember uber saying if you cancel for no mask you get a cancel fee.


----------



## TheSuperUber (Nov 21, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Has anyone received a mask or sanitizer from Fuber?


Nothing here!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> think i remember uber saying if you cancel for no mask you get a cancel fee.


I thought it said it won't count against your cancellation rate and Uber Pro status, never saw a thing about paying a cancel fee.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

TheSuperUber said:


> Nothing here!


received a message from uber saying that masks coming this week.


FLKeys said:


> I thought it said it won't count against your cancellation rate and Uber Pro status, never saw a thing about paying a cancel fee.


Hence the reason I worry, maybe too much. Pax can cancel and no penalty either but uber explains that this means no fee charged on their end.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

What? what?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I got mine yesterday as well.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I got mine yesterday as well.


Damn it. I never win at anything&#128555;


----------

